# 13 plate TT porn



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I might have pre-ejaculated, I apologise:

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=319860&p=2514598#p2514598

Give the flash cunts a chance to get their 60k purchase home for a wash, clay, polish, glaze, wax etc before sticking the boot in eh chaps. Or better yet, go to an event where you might see some oh fuck it

you fucking morons


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Let me get this straight... They want to see pictures of a normal mk2, but with a different number plate? They could have photoshopped one months ago and saved all this waiting around.


----------

